# Major failure



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tried to smoke spanish tonight, decided to try something different and created a "boat" of foil to hold the fillets and marinade in, total disaster, fish was mushy and tasted awful. Learned a lesson the hard way...:redface:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I am glad that wasn't the fish you promised me


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

I tried to marinade steak in beer one time. Came out with the same results. I think stinkbait would have tasted better. Waste of good beef, the only way to learn the wrong way is to try it. Reminds me of the first deer I ever shot. I was just a kid, and nobody in my family hunts, and I'd never eaten deer meat, so my mother's coworker told her to soak a few pieces in vinegar to take the game flavor out of it. Wrong. Horrible.


----------

